# South Carolina, Where U At?



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone from the Greenville, Greenwood, Columbia area with SA in a support group or looking to join a support group.


----------



## americanguy (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey there...Im from Charleston, SC. I used to live in Greenville. I would be willing to have a support group in Columbia.


----------



## EricBarnes (Aug 1, 2008)

I am currently living in Myrtle Beach. I am starting a support group for the greater metropolitan areas around Myrtle Beach. You don't have to be in our around Myrtle Beach to join. We are just people looking for other South Carolinians to befriend, talk to, help, and seek help.


----------



## em violet (Apr 21, 2011)

im moving to charleston, SC in a few weeks.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

newberry,sc


----------



## khaos (Aug 28, 2011)

around Hilton Head or bluffton, SC


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

EricBarnes said:


> I am currently living in Myrtle Beach. I am starting a support group for the greater metropolitan areas around Myrtle Beach. You don't have to be in our around Myrtle Beach to join. We are just people looking for other South Carolinians to befriend, talk to, help, and seek help.


Cool, my aunt lives in North Myrtle, I go down for a week and a half just about every year.


----------



## Flmako (Oct 13, 2013)

*Greenville SC Group?*

Is there a group in Greenville SC?


----------



## pookashell150 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm from Greenville...no groups that i know of tho


----------



## Farstucker (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm from the Anderson area. I'd be interested in talking to some local nutjobs with the same lunacy as me.


----------



## WillCedar (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm from Charlotte. I'd be interested too if a group ever decides to get together somewhere in the Carolinas.


----------

